# Differences b/w 525 and 530 ???



## Dan325ci (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi

I am doing some research for my Aunt to try to determine if spending an extra $3000 for the 530 vs the 525 is worth it.

What are the differences besides the noticeable engine difference (HP/torque)?...which translates into significant acceleration differences.

Please let me know.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*8.3 vs. 7.0 seconds (0-60/automatic)*

That's basically it. Depending on which car she's been driving, that may or may not be a big deal. I decided it was worth it to me, but I'm a 34 year old male, not an xx year old female. There are also wheel differences (big deal). IMHO, the 525i is underpowered, but again, she should test drive to understand the real performance difference considering her needs and driving style.


----------

